# Punk House Writing Project



## Alex the Weaver (Dec 12, 2012)

It looks like the call for submissions I posted here has been lost in the shuffling and re-shuffling that has been going on. 

http://apoclove.wordpress.com/2012/06/26/punk-house-economics/

For those interested, I've got this template for the start of an interview pasted below. I'd also like to posibly use these for Scene Reports for People Not Profit. If you are interested, please feel free to hit me up at scenereports at peoplenotprofit dot net!

What name would you like to use in this interview?

Are you okay with your name being connected to the house(s)?

What house(s) have you lived in/hung out at? 

Where?

When?

Is there a quinitcential story that sums up your experiences with the house(s)?

How was the house (were the houses) started?

When?

Are they/is it still around?

What were some of the best experiences?

The worst?

Is there any advice you'd give to folks who want to start one?


----------



## katiehabits (Dec 26, 2013)

what do you plan to do with these "interviews"?


----------

